# Great Organic Health Drink!



## Natalie.Jordache (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey guys so I’ve been trying to find some type of drink that has all the daily greens and fruits, helps with energy that actually tastes good. I’ve been drinking naked but I came across this new drink called cell-nique. Supposedly it’s an organic meal in a bottle. Anyways I saw they are giving away seven bottles weekly and ship them for free so hope this helps anyone that’s sick of the normal smoothie! Cheers!

http://www.cell-nique.com/catalog/Sweeps


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 23, 2010)

Not sure if it has all the daily whatever they are, but I just found this very healthy (I mean if it is organic it must be healthy, right?) so I found this organic drink, well at least ititastes good, well better than all other Vodkas that I've tasted before, it must be because it is organic.


----------

